# Fav. munchies food.....



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sure this is prolly been had....but...did it anyways....mine is variety pack of fruit roll-ups...chicken bacon spinach artichoke pizza...and mini tacos!!!


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm easy.  Anything with a sauce on it. I'm a sauce junkie. Al Fredo...oh hell, you're killing me! Yeah, smother somthing in country gravy...me. Biscuits....gravy......oh yeah....smother......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

Salt water taffy mixed flavors for candy and biscuit and gravy with mollasses


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you! 

Plate full of cottage cheese (Cabot or Hood), with a huge pile of Ketchup, eaten with Lays wrinkly plain potato chips.  Grab two equal sized chips, put cottage cheese between them, slide through some ketchup...munch.  

MMMM  can be  meal or just a snack.  God I love that mix.  Cottage cheese with hot dogs and ketchup is good too...fork full of cottage, stab a hotdog, dip in ketchup...mmm.

Bon apitite! *spelling*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

taco bell, jolly ranchers, ice cream, salt and vinegar chips


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

Anything I have on hand.  

Have you ever made a peanut butter & jelly sandwich with fritos inside?  Try it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 16, 2010)

I could go on and on. But ole reliable is a bag of Bugles.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 16, 2010)

fast queso and chips ..... optimum word is fast.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

do you guys ever find yourself mixing wierd combos...lol...like SMoms frito PB&J?  I have thrown together some pretty scarey lookin things sometimes!  

I did discover once when stoned that mixing rootbeer with orange pop tatses like a tootsie roll.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 16, 2010)

A few years back i was out of milk and i didnt realize it until i had a huge bowl of fruity pebbles poured out.........so i looked through the fridge and found what i thought would work best instead of milk. dr pepper. it was delicious


----------



## nvthis (Feb 16, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Anything I have on hand.
> 
> Have you ever made a peanut butter & jelly sandwich with fritos inside? Try it.


 
Ok, my #1 has got to be steaming hot french fries dipped in a milk shake..

Hey SM, ya ever tried grilled pb&j? My boss turned me onto this.. It ain't terrible 

Wally.. believe it or not bro, I grew up on Cap'n Crunch with 50/50 rootbeer and milk. Haven't eaten that in about 20 years or so I guess, but it was a couple of times a week throughout my childhood. lol I actually tried this with real beer once. I can honestly say.... Eh, not good


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> do you guys ever find yourself mixing wierd combos...lol...like SMoms frito PB&J? I have thrown together some pretty scarey lookin things sometimes!
> 
> I did discover once when stoned that mixing rootbeer with orange pop tatses like a tootsie roll.


yeah i got a lil queeesy


----------



## warfish (Feb 17, 2010)

I love to make a Huge plate of nachos with lots of cheese, then topped with salsa and sour cream.

As far as weird combos go, when I was a kid I used to make cheese and grape jelly sandwiches.  I really enjoyed them, hehe.  Wouldnt even dare try one now


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> As far as weird combos go, when I was a kid I used to make cheese and grape jelly sandwiches. I really enjoyed them, hehe. Wouldnt even dare try one now


 
Haha I used to eat cheese and jelly sandwiches,, and cheese and choc spread. not very many people approve hehe.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, Mom and NV, ever tried a grilled cheese grilled with mayo on the outside instead of butter?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 17, 2010)

MeatnCheese said:
			
		

> Cottage cheese with hot dogs and ketchup is good too...fork full of cottage, stab a hotdog, dip in ketchup...mmm.



I think I just threw up a little....that combo would be NASTY!:shocked:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 17, 2010)

I like chips and salsa or rallys french fries the seasoned ones..also those jalepeno kettle chips can be awesome too.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 17, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Hey, Mom and NV, ever tried a grilled cheese grilled with mayo on the outside instead of butter?


 
Yup, it's all I do. Butter? Never! Learnt that from a southern girl, too


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 17, 2010)

for me its gotta be a fried bologna sandwich with miraclwhip and kraft singles...mmmmmm 
this thread is makin me hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Hey, Mom and NV, ever tried a grilled cheese grilled with mayo on the outside instead of butter?



Nope, not me.  Never liked mayo.  

But I do love them in butter, the old fashioned way.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 17, 2010)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> I think I just threw up a little....that combo would be NASTY!:shocked:



Have you tried it? Mmm.  Salty hotdog, creamy cheese, and cold salty ketchup.  You can use any hotdog you want, but for that combo I would stay away from snappy i.e. natural casing.  They just arent as good on a fork.  

I prefer the naturals grilled or fried. Mmm.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Anything I have on hand.
> 
> Have you ever made a peanut butter & jelly sandwich with fritos inside?  Try it.



no but a sandwich made with peanut butter and marshmallow fluff....thats good


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 17, 2010)

MeatnCheese said:
			
		

> Have you tried it? Mmm. Salty hotdog, creamy cheese, and cold salty ketchup. You can use any hotdog you want, but for that combo I would stay away from snappy i.e. natural casing. They just arent as good on a fork.
> 
> I prefer the naturals grilled or fried. Mmm.


Hey, it passes my mind's taste test! Sounds great! I have to add some hot sauce too though. I like hot sauce on almost everything. At last count, I think I have about 20 or 30 different brands and types of peppers, pepper powder and sauces.

The cottage cheese cooling, the hotdog with it's meaty flavor and the vinegar bite of the ketchup and hot sauce....oh yum, what a mix. I'll be trying it soon! Thanks!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 17, 2010)

i dump tostitos chips on a cookie sheet, cover them with shreded cheese throw them in the oven, i broil it. 
warm up a can of chilli and dump it on top with a lot of jalapenos, a side of sour cream and im all set.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 17, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Hey, it passes my mind's taste test! Sounds great! I have to add some hot sauce too though. I like hot sauce on almost everything. At last count, I think I have about 20 or 30 different brands and types of peppers, pepper powder and sauces.
> 
> The cottage cheese cooling, the hotdog with it's meaty flavor and the vinegar bite of the ketchup and hot sauce....oh yum, what a mix. I'll be trying it soon! Thanks!



No problem!  It is a creamy salty vinegary mix, with heat from the dog, and cold from the ketchup/cheese.  If you like hot sauce more power to ya!

Let me know how you liked it.  I always get the "EWW" look when I tell people about it, but when they try it they like it.

Good Eats.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i dump tostitos chips on a cookie sheet, cover them with shreded cheese throw them in the oven, i broil it.
> warm up a can of chilli and dump it on top with a lot of jalapenos, a side of sour cream and im all set.



that sounds real good!!!...ima have to try that....going to the grocery store tommorow too!!!....just got added to the list....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

ya'll are makeing me want to get a fix on this Cindy x AK munchie attack, and I have nothing good in the house!....good weed....no feed..


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

well at least you got something nice to smoke....i got no smoke or food...and im starving!!!


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 18, 2010)

spaceface said:
			
		

> well at least you got something nice to smoke....i got no smoke or food...and im starving!!!



Maybe I can ship some cheese sauce to you haha.  I made some nifty cheese sauce today.  Tried it on my mashed potatoes tonight, a hotdog earlier today, and made mac and cheese tonight with it.  Yum.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 18, 2010)

MeatnCheese said:
			
		

> Maybe I can ship some cheese sauce to you haha.  I made some nifty cheese sauce today.  Tried it on my mashed potatoes tonight, a hotdog earlier today, and made mac and cheese tonight with it.  Yum.



nice...i love chessey mashed potatoes....i like the julienne potatoes....those things are great.....i like hot dogs too cut up in my mac and cheese...but its gotta be the primo mac and cheese...


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 18, 2010)

Primo being Kraft? Or is there something better as far as boxed?

I am into making my own (other than the noodles) with Cabot cheddar cheese sauce.  The boxed stuff I always add enough of my own cheese anyway to not taste the powder.  I eat the powder with my finger anyway.  Yep, I am gross.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2010)

I like my mac and cheese like MeatnCheese but I don't bother with the box at all. Just pasta and velveeta and a dab of half and half and butter.... mmmmm good stuff.


----------

